# Handling a mantis.



## kevinr (Jan 7, 2007)

My African Manid has just moulted into an adult, and I have yet to hold her (I believe it's a she..the wings come right over the abdomen and has 7 segments??) anyway, what is the best way to pick her up and hold her? Are they prone to biting and attacking you when you try to?

The last time she was out of the cage was when she managed to escape when i was spraying her cage (fast little buggers I found) and she was trying to box with me, then jumped on me and went straight for my neck.

I have searched but couldn't find what I was looking for

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 7, 2007)

It is not recommended to handle praying mantis especially after molting, but it could be done without stressing it. Most of the time, it is placing your hand close to the mantis and gently coaxing the mantis from the back so it walks up to your hand. If the mantis resist to do so, don't force it.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 7, 2007)

if the abdomin is like a pencil it is a male


----------



## kevinr (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys  

the mantis moulted on Thursday, and i know eough to leave well alone just after moulting, I generally do not spray for 24 hrs afterwards either, and leave her enclosure alone in case I knock her off.

The abdomen is very thick in width.

I tried to coax her today, by approaching from behind, but she spun and attacked me..I guess she doesn't like to be touched then


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 7, 2007)

mine have done that also


----------



## Ian (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Kevin,

Some of them are a lot more ferocious than others. My last batch of Creobroter were very tame, and they wouldn't mind frequent handling. However, I have some Hierodula Picta adults, and they are SO stressy, moved your hand anywhere near and they will throw a defense pose.

Very amusing


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2007)

Use the method yen suggested. If you grab a mantis it will most time try to pinch or bite you. Males and females especially of this species look very different. The males are thin and petite with a long thin abdomen that ends in an upturned cup shape. The females are more robust with a wide abdomen that ends in a point/hook shape.


----------



## Snipes (Jan 8, 2007)

i have held both Heirodula grandis and Parasphendale agrionina. Really, hold isnt the right word since i never actively tried to pick them up. The P. agrionina sometimes and the H. grandis almost always like to check the top of the vial out when it is opened. They reach out and they will just grab on if i put my finger there. When i do maintenance, they are usually just chilling on my hand while i do it. Then when time comes to put them back in i just put them upside down on the vial head and slide my hand and they get back in. If you want a mantid to hold, i would suggest H. grandis (keep in mind i am a newbie and these are the only two species that i have kept :wink: :lol: ) since they will give you the opportunity to have them on you.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 8, 2007)

Most of mine dont seem to mind being handled. I just put my hand in and they usually walk to it. My European only nibbled me once when she was drinking from the water beads on my hand. It didnt hurt just spooked me a bit. But yeah if they dont go for it on their own I usually wont handle them, I like to leave it up to then if they want to be tame.

My stagmomantis laid another ooth while I was in Colorado btw. I cant wait till all these babies start hatching.


----------

